# Team USA names official roster; Bowen final cut



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*USA Final Roster Bowen cut as expected*

LINK
Selected for the 2006 USA Basketball Men's World Championship Team were:
*Carmelo Anthony* (Denver Nuggets)
*Shane Battier* (Houston Rockets)
*Chris Bosh* (Toronto Raptors)
*Elton Brand* (Los Angeles Clippers)
*Kirk Hinrich* (Chicago Bulls)
*Dwight Howard* (Orlando Magic)
*LeBron James* (Cleveland Cavaliers)
*Antawn Jamison* (Washington Wizards)
*Joe Johnson* (Atlanta Hawks)
*Brad Miller* (Sacramento Kings)
*Chris Paul* (New Orleans/ Oklahoma City Hornets)
*Dwyane Wade* (Miami Heat).​


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: USA Final Roster Bowen cut as expected*

as we all expected about 2 weeks ago, thats a solid team and i think usa is going for gold!!!!!!


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: USA Final Roster Bowen cut as expected*

has coach k said what he's going to do with the rotations, starting lineups, and minutes per player????

thanks


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: USA Final Roster Bowen cut as expected*

no. if he does like he does at Duke, he'll go game by game. besides, why paint yourself into a corner?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: USA Final Roster Bowen cut as expected*



Rockets111 said:


> has coach k said what he's going to do with the rotations, starting lineups, and minutes per player????
> 
> thanks


 I think he said before camp started that he'll mix it up each game and go with his gut.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

> SEOUL, South Korea -- Bruce Bowen was the final player cut from the U.S. basketball team, which begins play in the World Championships in Japan on Saturday.
> 
> The final 12-man roster was announced Wednesday by USA Basketball managing director Jerry Colangelo and coach Mike Krzyzewski and included Carmelo Anthony, Shane Battier, Chris Bosh, Elton Brand, Kirk Hinrich, Dwight Howard, LeBron James, Antawn Jamison, Joe Johnson, Brad Miller, Chris Paul and Dwyane Wade.


[MORE IN URL]


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Not surprising. Still sucks to lose Arenas, though they should have enough talent to make up for it. I'll be up late Friday night!


----------



## Wat (Jan 20, 2003)

Gilbert would have been cut, in all likelyhood.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

that's a fantastic collection of players. i was thinking before arenas got hurt that this team could be remembered as the finest assembly of talent that any team has ever produced. obviously they aren't being viewed as such today but most of these players are just getting their gears about themselves in the nba, whereas a team like the '92 dream team was comprised of mostly 'grizzled' (read: old?) vets and had already achieved many of its individual nba goals. this 06 squad is characterized by players who are barely out of the gates on their pro careers- had gilbert remained healthy, i would've expected us to look back on this team 15 years from now as the 'greatest' ever (whatever that means). 

regardless, they're still stacked. i'm looking at players like lebron, dwyane, melo, bosh, dwight and paul as representing the future of the nba- and a healthy future at that. i don't want to speak too soon, of course, but they all strike me as housing hall of fame talent- especially the foursome from the 03 draft class. the fact that they're bound to play this tournament at 100% (as opposed to the "experienced" dream team's somewhat lackluster style of play in 92- imo) already has me jacked up about what we're going to see. what's more, krzyzewski seems like the perfect coach to manage this talent, seeing as how most of these guys could still be in college. i'm happy for him, too. just watching him conduct interviews on this tournament has been a joy- you know this man is pumped. he gets the best of both worlds here: he can work with pros- but _young_ pros at that; kids almost- in a meaningful tournament and not subject himself to the tabloid mockery that follows the nba. fantastic stuff.

anyway, i'm not sure where this next point belongs so i might as well drop it here: the one player who surprised me the most by being included is antawn jamison. i don't know if i'm the only one, but he really doesn't seem to 'belong'. i've never really been impressed by antawn's game, granted, but it's more than that: no matter how i look at it, i can't help feeling that he doesn't belong. if you're going to take an nba veteran, why take jamison? he's not exactly leadership material, *imo*, and he's never really been much of a role player (again imo). people are sure to ask, "where's kobe? where's iverson? carter? pierce? mcgrady? garnett?", and while some of those players couldn't make it to this tourney, others weren't even considered- but then antawn's thrown into the mix as a poor man's version of all of them. it's like, "we're going young... but we'll include antawn jamison (of all people)." i guess i just don't understand. 

but it don't matter anyway. the rest of the team is a force. i love their collective makeup, and anytime you get to see lebron james or dwyane wade play basketball is a treat. can't wait for it to begin.

peace


----------

